# Reload 26 RTA



## CMMACKEM (11/4/20)

Who is getting stock of this RTA after lockdown?


----------



## Christos (11/4/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> Who is getting stock of this RTA after lockdown?


I think the more important question is “who is not folding after lockdown”

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SEAN P (11/4/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> Who is getting stock of this RTA after lockdown?


So at this current moment it will still be a while before this RTA is released. See response mail for order.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Hazard (15/6/20)

Found this online

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RifiWP (15/6/20)

After selecting hand sanitizer and shipping, price went up to R1500. I will rather wait


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## The eCigStore (26/6/20)

Hi Guys 

Second batch arriving soon. 
Watch our page... On the forum.. 

Regards 
Management

Reactions: Like 1


----------

